# Are the entrance exam books reliable????



## cyberteen (Apr 14, 2013)

Guys, I just finished my board exams and preparing for bitsat, viteee, aieeee..... I have bought some books for preparation for these exams, which are mostly from arihant publications. But as you know, exams like viteee, bitsat have been conducting exams in online mode only. My question is that how are these people able to get the questions as no question papers are given to home, everything is in computer only. How can I simply believe that these questions are the ones given to the students in those online exams? Even if I try searching the question papers for these exams, I rarely get and even if I do get it, it is the scanned pages from these books.  

Anybody got idea how they get these questions and are they correct?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

Im preparing using HC verma (phys), RD sharma(maths) and OP tandon (chem), along with my DPPs and notes..
Whic hbook in particular do you mean btw ?


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 14, 2013)

I too use hc verma for physics, along with rd sharma for maths and pradeeps new course chemistry along with my fiitjee books...
 I have books like "15 mock tests and solved papers for vit engineering" and " online bitsat package 2012" from arihant publications. Both viteee and bitsat are online tests only. How come arihant publications manage to get questions from the entrance exams though anything like question papers are not given at all??????


----------



## ShankJ (Apr 14, 2013)

relying completely on a single book will not be a good idea.. use a combination of book for each subject as you'l have better knowledge and a variety of questions that you'l have practiced by the time you give your final exam..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2013)

many publications use this method of sponsoring certain candidates in such exams where no question paper is given/not allowed to take back question paper & their only job is to memorize questions not solve them.with 5-10 such candidates it is possible to reconstruct the question paper(options don't matter much but questions matter).


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah but i rarely use books.. my dpps and chapter booklets seem enough lol


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

Even I'm appearing in these exams and in my opinion its best to build concept rather than solve papers.

Doing a few previous year papers does help. They are available online so just download and practice.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Even I'm appearing in these exams and in my opinion its best to build concept rather than solve papers.
> 
> Doing a few previous year papers does help. They are available online so just download and practice.



well said


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> many publications use this method of sponsoring certain candidates in such exams where no question paper is given/not allowed to take back question paper & their only job is to memorize questions not solve them.with 5-10 such candidates it is possible to reconstruct the question paper(options don't matter much but questions matter).



Thanks whitestar and others for their replies


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 7, 2013)

The entrance exams themselves are not reliable, what to talk of the books?


----------



## cyberteen (May 8, 2013)

AcceleratorX said:


> The entrance exams themselves are not reliable, what to talk of the books?



What do you mean by entrance exams being not reliable??


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 9, 2013)

cyberteen said:


> What do you mean by entrance exams being not reliable??



Don't worry about it, I meant to say that entrance exams as conducted in India are a very wrong indicator of a student's aptitude for anything due to wrong assumptions made.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 10, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend getting too many resources. Just focus now on the books which you have. Solve the problems. Identify which "types" of problems exist in your textbook. Practice them sincerely. That's all you need to score well. Last but not the least, do not "procrastinate".


----------

